# WUHAN | Jinyinhu Tower | 200m+ | 46 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Dongpi Group

Roof height 199.6m. They think the courtain is about 210m, unconfirmed








金銀湖大廈200米高樓落地 金銀湖再添18萬方商業綜合體


金銀湖大廈200米高樓落地金銀湖再添18萬方商業綜合體A




www.tspweb.com














By 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost concluded in just one page


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, @ed500, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-15 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------

